# 7th International WAC-meeting 2019



## newcichlidking (Dec 30, 2017)

The 7th International WAC-meeting will be from March 15th to 17th in Duelmen, Germany. Who is interested in west african cichlids, here is the link:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2364915860215775&set=gm.1850876971661224&type=3&theater


----------



## newcichlidking (Dec 30, 2017)

*New Link*

The final website is now online. Top speaker is Melanie Stiassny from New York. All lectures are held in english language.
Here is the link:

https://www.wacmeeting.nl/?fbclid=IwAR1j4tc_V36O8f_Bvqj1kC-OT8WHfjNnoz9aHgmhwz7o_1TQZ4ccTawgJMg


----------

